# Yet another $10 light tent



## rduncan (Mar 11, 2007)

If we can stomach yet one more attempt to describe another cheap light tent I stumbled across this one today.  It's a "DIY $10 macro photo studio" 

http://www.makezine.com/blog/archive/2007/03/how_to_take_better_photos.html

A more direct link to the actual page is at:

http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-diy-10-macro-photo-studio.html

I especially like the comment "I used a razor to slice the boxes. Try not to amputate anything, okay? Besides, the arterial bleeding will saturate and weaken the cardboard.

Click around the site for more lighting info.

Rick


----------



## bob393 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks, interesting site.


----------



## bjackman (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the link Rick,
I may make one of those, just because I can!


----------



## DocRon (Mar 11, 2007)

I like this - a lot! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 11, 2007)

That's cool---now if I can talk the wife into building it for me-----hummmmmmmm


----------



## Poppy (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks,very interesting site and worth a bookmark.[]


----------

